# Slovak: zosobášim sa s tebou ...



## francisgranada

Hello Slovak foreros,

Chcem sa spýtať na Váš názor, t.j. či výraz _"zosobášim sa s tebou"_ je správny?

Upresnenie:

Výrazy typu "_zobášime sa_", "_zosobášili sa_" a pod. sú v poriadku, ale nie som si istý či je gramaticky správne (aj keď sa používa) spojenie slovesa "_zosobášiť sa_" s predmetom v inštrumentáli (_so mnou, s tebou, s ním, s Máriou_ ...).

Vďaka za odpovede .


----------



## vianie

Inštrumentálová väzba so slovesom _zosobášiť sa_ (ako aj _zosobášiť_) je spisovná. V Slovníku slovenského jazyka zo šesťdesiateho ôsmeho je uvedené: _zosobášiť sa (s kým i bezpredm.) Maťko sa zosobášil s Milou. (Jégé)_ I keď sa jedná o staršie kodifikačné vydanie, táto spisovnosť podľa mňa naďalej platí.


----------



## francisgranada

vianie said:


> Inštrumentálová väzba so slovesom _zosobášiť sa_ (ako aj _zosobášiť_) je spisovná. V Slovníku slovenského jazyka zo šesťdesiateho ôsmeho je uvedené: _zosobášiť sa (s kým i bezpredm.) Maťko sa zosobášil s Milou. (Jégé)_ I keď sa jedná o staršie kodifikačné vydanie, táto spisovnosť podľa mňa naďalej platí.


 
Ďakujem za odpoveď .


----------



## Luludka

Výraz je gramaticky správny, ale už sa v praxi nepoužíva. Ja by som osobne povedala _vezmem si ťa (za ženu/ muža)_, znie to prirodzenejšie.


----------



## vianie

> ale už sa v praxi nepoužíva



Čožeby nie? 

"zosobášil s"

"zosobášila s"

Tieto výrazy sa používajú aj v bežnej reči, hoci znejú formálnejšie než _vziať sa_ alebo _zobrať sa_.


----------



## francisgranada

Luludka said:


> ... Ja by som osobne povedala _vezmem si ťa (za ženu/ muža)_, znie to prirodzenejšie.


 
Vítaj medzi nami "fóristami"  ...

Súhlasím. To je jeden z dôvodov prečo som tú otázku položil. Druhý dôvod je ten ten, že _zosobášiť sa_, je zvratné sloveso, pričom človek nezvykne zosobášiť sám seba s niekym ... Tzn. samotné _zosobášiť sa_ predpokladá a priori (aspoň ) dvoch ľudí. 

Čiže "zosobášim sa s tebou" mi logicky pripadá, akokeby "som zosobášil seba s tebou", tzn. ja by som som bol aj tým tvojim štastným budúcim manželom a zároveň aj kňazom (úradnou osobou) ktorá "vykoná" samotný oficiálny akt "oddania". Ovšem jedna vec je logika a iná je praktický úzus ...


----------



## Tronn

Francis, ibaže nie všetky zvratné slovesá používajú zvratné zámeno s touto funkciou, teda aby vyjadrili skutočnosť, že dej vykonáva tá istá osoba, ktorú dej zároveň aj zasahuje.
Ako príklad by sa dala uviesť halda stálezvratných slovies, ktoré sa bez zvratného zámena nepoužívajú, ale toto nie je náš prípad. Napriek tomu aj medzi slovesami, ktoré nie sú stálezvratné, existujú zvratné slovesá, v ktorých komponent (ak to chceš viac lingvisticky, morféma) "sa" je tzv. prázdna, nemá žiadnu funkciu. Ako ďalší príklad by som uviedol sloveso viažuce sa s rovnakým pádom: "rozprávať sa s niekým". Ani v tomto prípade nemožno argumentovať, že "človek hovorí (rozpráva) k sebe a zároveň k niekomu inému".
Preto by som sa skôr prikláňal k názoru, ktorý vyslovil(a) vianie, že ide o formálnejší výraz, ktorý je však spisovný (aj keď možno práve pre formálnosť menej používaný).


----------



## vianie

Tronn said:


> Preto by som sa skôr prikláňal k názoru, ktorý vyslovil(a) vianie,


 
To "vianie" je len na "pomýlenie nepriateľa".


----------



## francisgranada

Tronn said:


> .... Ako ďalší príklad by som uviedol sloveso viažuce sa s rovnakým pádom: "rozprávať sa s niekým". Ani v tomto prípade nemožno argumentovať, že "človek hovorí (rozpráva) k sebe a zároveň k niekomu inému".
> Preto by som sa skôr prikláňal k názoru, ktorý vyslovil(a) vianie, že ide o formálnejší výraz, ktorý je však spisovný (aj keď možno práve pre formálnosť menej používaný).


 

_Rozprávať_ a _zosobášiť_ nie su celkom analogické prípady, lebo existuje aj _zosobášiť niekoho _(predmet v akuzatíve), ale nie _rozprávať niekoho_. Iný príklad, podobnejší tomu _zosobášiť sa_ je _zabiť sa. _Tu tiež existuje _zabiť niekoho _(predmet v akuzatíve), ale nie "zabiť sa s niekým" v takom kontexte. Možno síce povedať, že "zabil sa s niekým", ale tá fráza nemá význam _vzájomnosti _(skôr znamená, že "naraz" alebo "spoločne" sa zabili ale nie jeden druhého, čiže nie _navzájom_). Kdežto na rozdiel od slovesa _zabiť sa,_ _zosobášil sa s niekým_ používame v zmysle "jeden s druhým", čiže _navzájom. _(Tu niekde môže byť príčina toho, že tá fráza nám znie formálne alebo tak trochu "strojene"). 

Chcem tým povedať, že takáto konštrukcia nemusí byť _a priori_ správna alebo považovaná za spisovnú, aj keď sa používa, preto som sa pýtal na názor ostatných. Osobne sa tiež prikláňam k tomu, čo uvádza Vianie, tzn. že je považovaná za spisovnú. Zároveň súhlasím s Luludkou v tom, že _vezmem si ťa _znie prirodzenejšie.


----------



## vianie

francisgranada said:


> Rozprávať a zosobášiť nie su celkom analogické prípady



_zosobášiť_ má v tomto prípade niekoľko analogických kamarátov, za všetkých spomeniem dvoch, ktorí mi napadajú: _zlúčiť s / zlúčiť sa_ s alebo _spojiť s / spojiť sa s_



> Tu niekde môže byť príčina toho, že tá fráza nám znie formálne alebo tak trochu "strojene"



Mne strojene neznie.  Ako by aj mohla, keď pojem, ktorý predstavuje, je vzatý zo skutočnosti.


----------



## francisgranada

Ok, myslím si že už sme danú tému vyčerpali. Otázka bola zodpovedaná a so spisovnosťou súhlasíme všetci. Pokiaľ chceme pokračovať v obecnej téme o zvratných slovesách a pádoch, s ktorými sa tieto viažu, doporučujem otvoriť novú diskusiu .

Francis


----------



## Luludka

francisgranada said:


> Ok, myslím si že už sme danú tému vyčerpali. Otázka bola zodpovedaná a so spisovnosťou súhlasíme všetci. Pokiaľ chceme pokračovať v obecnej téme o zvratných slovesách a pádoch, s ktorými sa tieto viažu, doporučujem otvoriť novú diskusiu .
> 
> Francis


 
Francis,

Slová DOPORUČOVAŤ a OBECNÝ sú bohemizmy. Gramaticky správne sa hovorí ODPORÚČAŤ a VŠEOBECNÝ. Je to však veľmi častá chyba aj medzi rodenými hovorcami, predovšetkým medzi tými, ktorí rozprávajú po česky aj po slovensky.


----------



## francisgranada

Luludka said:


> ... Slová DOPORUČOVAŤ a OBECNÝ sú bohemizmy...


 
Ahoj Luludka,

Súhlasím, nakoniec v slovenčine máme nemálo bohemizmov, povedal by som, že viac než to je na prý pohľad zrejmé. Nie všetky sú ale považované za nesprávne alebo nespisovné.




> ... Gramaticky správne sa hovorí ODPORÚČAŤ a VŠEOBECNÝ...


 
Nie je to otázka gramatiky, ale skôr úzu, resp. ide o to ktoré slovo je "oficiálne" považované za správne a ktoré nie. 



> Je to však veľmi častá chyba aj medzi rodenými hovorcami, predovšetkým medzi tými, ktorí rozprávajú po česky aj po slovensky.


 
S týmto tvrdením nemôžem celkom súhlasiť, a to z nasl. dôvodov:

1. Podľa mňa, neexistuje absolútne kritérium na posúdenie toho, či používanie toho-ktorého slova je správne alebo nie, najmä ak sa jedná o slovo *vše*obecne )) rozšírené v danom jazyku. Čiže osobne by som netvrdil, že Slováci ktorí používajú napr. slovo "obecný" (v tom význame ako som použil ja), robia chybu. 

2. Treba ešte rozlišovať medzi termínmi "spisovný" a "správny", resp. "nespisovný" a "chybný". Nie všetko čo je nie spisovné je nutne aj nesprávne.

3. Nemyslím si, že spomínané slová by používali predovšetkým tí, ktorí v bežnom živote hovoria aj po česky aj po slovensky. Živým (ešte zatiaľ ...) príkladom som napríklad aj ja, ktorý nie som "vystavený" žiadnemu nadpriemernemu vplyvu češtiny. Ináč povedane, ja tie slová používam spontánne zrejme preto, lebo ich v mojom okolí (na Slovensku), v tlači, v televízii bežne používajú aj iní (neanalyzoval som to ovšem podrobne ...)


----------

